# Nuchal scan uk- advice needed please?



## cooch

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me posting but this area of the forum is where I have seen abnormality testing mentioned.

I was 34+4 months when I conceived and will be over 35 when I give birth. I would like testing and I'm pretty sure I won't be offered it. I'm wondering if any one knows if I can request it in uk? I would really like it for peace of mind as this is an ivf baby and the ivf was nearly a complete disaster and they weren't able to comment whether or not the eggs were ok. And as I'm under 35 they pay no need to my age. I am considering the Harmony test, but it's £750 and that a lot to pay.

Any advice is welcome. Also if anyone can explain the levels that they come back at as it does confuse me when I've read about it. As if your odds are 1-2500 or 1-10,000, how do you know you won't be that one! 

Thanks for the help.x.


----------



## beabee

Hi Cooch, congrats on your IVF :) The NHS offer all expectant mum's screening. Search the NHS website for 'Test for Down's Syndrome' for example and you should find a page providing all the details about how screening is done, including what the risk factor cut-off is for diagnostic tests like CVS or Amnio. 

BTW check out FMC London, they are a not-for-profit with a good reputation who do Harmony and other tests/scans etc privately at better prices than others I have seen.

xx


----------



## cooch

Thanks beabee. I'm looking into the harmony test, tbh by the time we would pay to get down to London it would be just as expensive. Xx


----------



## femalecyclist

Given that you will have the NT scan and blood test at your dating scan, it is worth having a look at your risk before thinking about the harmony test. 1 in 150 is high risk. Given it is a screening test you cannot be sure even with odds of 1 in 10,000. Unfortunately one of my friend was low risk but ended up with a Downs baby. The harmony test is much more accurate 99% but then expensive and only in trial (offered free) in two hospitals in UK.


----------



## cooch

Thanks femalecyclist. Dh and I have decided well pay for the harmony test at around 10 weeks. I know it's still gives a ratio type answer but i think it is slightly more reliable.


----------



## MonyMony

Are you opposed to CVS test? I requested it--wasn't immediately offered it even though I'm 38. It didn't cost me anything as opposed to T21 (or Harmony) which would have cost $200. I know that's in the US, but because it's an older test, CVS might be cheaper for you. 

The CVS test will give you actual answers as opposed to a lowering of risk factor. It looks at every single chromosome and you can take it as early as 11 weeks. It's a bit painful, but for me the peace of mind was worth it.


----------



## flashy09

I think in your situation I would do the "triple screen." It's a blood test taken at 12 weeks, the nuchal fold test, and a blood test at 16 weeks. It's a reliable test and I assume is offered free as routine screening in the UK. If you get a nuchal fold test over 2.0 - which is not the cutoff, but slightly above normal- or any of the blood test numbers are slightly off, then get the Harmony. 

Usually with a measurement like a 2.3 nuchal fold and relatively normal blood tests, you are considered low risk, but I think a lot of the "1" in the 1/5000 or whatever are the people who were on the higher end of normal with the nuchal fold and either didn't do the two blood tests (often only one is given if triple screen not requested) or had high end of normal/slightly over normal blood tests. 

If you do have a nuchal fold measurement in the 1.2 -2.0 range and your blood is fine, I would feel very reassured and not bother paying for the Harmony.


----------



## Alita

If you do have a nuchal fold measurement in the 1.2 -2.0 range and your blood is fine, I would feel very reassured and not bother paying for the Harmony.[/QUOTE]

I was under the impression that the cut off was 3.0 , some countries 2.5 
2.00 seems too low for what I been reading everywhere , my doctor told me after 13 weeks above 2.00 is very normal cause the baby is a little bigger ..

maybe I am wrong but I had 2.2 mm , my scan done at 13 +5 and doctor said it was perfect , I did have the Panorama test before also saying low risk ..so HCG/PAP blood was not done as he said was not necessary , he said downs was out of the question ..

Good luck with those tests , they are stressy!


----------



## flashy09

Alita said:


> If you do have a nuchal fold measurement in the 1.2 -2.0 range and your blood is fine, I would feel very reassured and not bother paying for the Harmony.

I was under the impression that the cut off was 3.0 , some countries 2.5 
2.00 seems too low for what I been reading everywhere , my doctor told me after 13 weeks above 2.00 is very normal cause the baby is a little bigger ..

maybe I am wrong but I had 2.2 mm , my scan done at 13 +5 and doctor said it was perfect , I did have the Panorama test before also saying low risk ..so HCG/PAP blood was not done as he said was not necessary , he said downs was out of the question ..

Good luck with those tests , they are stressy![/QUOTE]

I was just trying to give her the free option first. Since the original poster wants definitive reassurance and is willing and ready to pay for the Harmony test, I was suggesting that if the nuchal fold or blood tests were even on the high side of normal then to get it. But if she passed the triple screen with "flying colors", i.e. well below the cutoff and perfect bloods, then she could be pretty well at ease regarding chromosome problems and save the money. Hope that makes sense! 2.2 is still normal of course.


----------



## Carmel

I just had the 'panorama ' test which is meant to be even more accurate than the harmony test. It cost me £600 . I'm 42 and just wanted reassure . My results were all low risk and I know I'm having a boy. I love the clip they send you of the scan so you can re watch it !


----------



## cooch

I'll still have the NHs test for it, but I'm trying just now to get booked for harmony. Baby is measuring 3 days ahead so the measurement at the bck if the neck may read higher because of that. I'm 10 weeks a week tomorrow and want the harmony ASAP.

I'm not happy announcing until I know everything is ok, hence why I want it done at 10 weeks as it takes about 2 weeks for the results. They don't do the panorama test in Scotland, where it am. Xx


----------

